# Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt?



## Brillo17 (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo
habe einen Acer Travelmate 8101, habe den Displaykontaktschalter selber gewechselt. Weil ich das Notebook einschalten wollte und es sofort wieder ausging (hatte dabei auch kein Bild oder konnte es extern über vga nicht ausgeben). Der nette Händler an der Ecke wollte das Board für 1000€ wechseln. Nein Danke.
Nun da der Schalter gewechselt ist, startet das Notebook ganz normal bekomme aber nur ein Bild ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung sehe es nur ganz schwach (kann jetzt auch ein Bild über vga ausgeben und so am Notebook arbeiten). Ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kaputt? Oder? Was kostet sowas? Wo kriege ich so ein teil günstig her? Kann ich normalerweise selber wechseln. Habe zwar nicht soviel erfahrung mit Notebooks, bin eher der normale pc bastler.
Danke im voraus.

Brillo17


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2009)

das board würde ja selbst für nicht mal die hälfte wechseln... ^^

wegen der beleuchtung: wenn du in nem dunklen zimmer mal so eher sietlich mit ner taschenlampe reinluchtest und es dann sichtbarer wird, ist die beleuchtung mit hoher sicherheit hin. ich weiß aber nicht, ob man nur die beleuchuntg wechseln kann oder das ganze display gatauscht werden muss


----------



## Brillo17 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wo kann ich günstig solche Hintergrundbeleuchtungen bestellen?

Brillo17


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2009)

Prinzipiel ist das nur eine leuchtstoffröhre/kaltlichkathode, aber diese ist meist in das Panel inegriert und sehr schwer auseinanderzubauen 
Selbst wenn du eine findest, der einbau wird die hölle, das teil ist ~1,5mm dick wenn nicht dünner!

es kann aber sein das die beleuchtung OK ist,aber  der Inverter Defekt , dieser kann auch so eine störung hervorrufen

versuch mal bei ebay ein komplettes Display samt einbaurahmen zu bekommen, kosten 75-120€


----------



## Brillo17 (1. November 2009)

Kann man irgend wie testen ob die Hintergrundbeleuchtung oder der Inverter defekt ist? Sitzt der Inverter im Display? Danke im voraus.
Brillo17


----------



## hyperionical (1. November 2009)

Hab schon mehere Displays dieser Art auseinander genommen und die Wahrscheinlicheit das man selbst etwas tun kann ist gleich null, ich würde also gleich nach dem Ersatzgerät suchen.


----------



## poiu (1. November 2009)

das ist schwer zu sagen wo der verbaut ist!

wie gesagt, kauf dir ein komplettes Notebook und tausch das display dann aus!


ich hab mal geguckt und bei ebay das gefunden : 300359867946

wobei deins ist auch nicht mehr das jüngeste, kauf dir lieber ein neues NB und verkaufe deins !

hier : Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630EZ*2GB RAM & 250GB HDD*


----------



## Brillo17 (1. November 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Hab schon mehere Displays dieser Art auseinander genommen und die Wahrscheinlicheit das man selbst etwas tun kann ist gleich null, ich würde also gleich nach dem Ersatzgerät suchen.


 

wie sieht es mit einem kompletten Displaywechsel aus? Ist das zu bewerkstelligen? meine komplettes Display mit Gehäuse. Danke im voraus.
Brillo17


----------



## Brillo17 (1. November 2009)

ich sehs ein, ein neues muß her. Danke.
Brillo17


----------



## poiu (1. November 2009)

@brillo17

ich hab jetzt das günstigste NB mit Dual Core genannt was ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab

davon gibt es einige mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen, auch mit 15,6" 

Notebook ACER bei notebooksbilliger.de


empfehlenswert ist auch das hier, hat sogar eine spieletaugliche Graka HD4570

Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*


----------



## Kadauz (1. November 2009)

Ich würde erstmal den Konverter wechseln, wenn du im INet einen findest. Die sind nämlich meistens das Problem und auch mehr oder weniger einfach zu wechseln.


----------

